# Shrimp and frozen bloodworm



## nduli (26 Dec 2012)

Guys, anyone got any positive or negative views about feeding shrimp (Sakura and crs) frozen bloodworm?


----------



## Alastair (26 Dec 2012)

My shrimp go mental for the stuff especially my amanos but I wouldn't feed it them too often as I imagine its very high in protein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (26 Dec 2012)

Do you just drop it in frozen or defrost first? 
Ad when you say not often, once per week or once per month?


----------



## Alastair (26 Dec 2012)

I defrost it in a glass of tank water first and feed once a fortnight to once a month as a treat for my choccos mainly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (26 Dec 2012)

Cheers Alastair. I'll get some over next day or so.


----------



## Matt Warner (26 Dec 2012)

Try not to feed them too many meaty foods. Feed them algae wafers and shrimp food too. The wrong nutrition can cause the shrimp problems with molting sometimes.


----------

